# RoundUp resistant creeping bentgrass escapes



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

https://www.hcn.org/issues/50.11/plants-genetically-modified-grass-creeps-across-eastern-oregon


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Not good. At least Tenacity should work on this one.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Green said:


> Not good. At least Tenacity should work on this one.


Only aquatic label Glyphosate is approved near the waterways. I know of several non Glyphosate grass herbicides, but none of them are allowed near water. I never thought this would be a problem, but reading the entire article and seeing the pictures of the Bent growing into the ditches. What a mess.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> > Not good. At least Tenacity should work on this one.
> ...


Yeah, that's really not good if no herbicides are used in those areas.
By the way, I wonder what crops other than corn, Mesotrione is used on, and whether it would even work on the roundup resistant bentgrass. I know it's such a small part of the solution, but it's still something I hope is useful.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

As far as I know, Mesotrione is sold as Calisto for AG use. Cranberries, Asparagus, Blueberries, and Sugarcane are the ones I know off of the top of my head. In tree crops, farmers are allowed to use Paraquat + Simazine or Paraquat + Diuron. For the field crops such as Soybeans, Vegetables, and Cotton, a common product is either Sethoxydim or Clethodim. Grass killers. Again, other herbicides that would work are specifically prohibited for usage near water.


----------



## Greenrebellion (Jun 13, 2018)

I formerly wished for roundup ready KBG but then after reading about the Bentgrass issue a year or two back I realized that it was probably a bad idea. I believe glyphosate resistant KBG was in development at some point, not sure if it is still in process.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@Greenrebellion 
You may find this interesting
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=1459&p=27047&hilit=Round+up+bluegrass#p27047


----------



## Greenrebellion (Jun 13, 2018)

social port said:


> @Greenrebellion
> You may find this interesting
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=1459&p=27047&hilit=Round+up+bluegrass#p27047


wow, scary


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Greenrebellion said:


> I believe glyphosate resistant KBG was in development at some point, not sure if it is still in process.


Tall Fescue, too, I heard a few years ago.


----------

